# Aruba questions



## LMD (Nov 18, 2018)

Its been about 14 years since my last trip to Aruba. We are headed there mid December. We are staying at the Marriott Surf Club, will rent a car and will have our 7 year old daughter with us.
I have a few questions
1) I read some where to bring floaties for the lazy river? 
2) We do like to eat in for a majority of meals. Where is the best place to shop?
3) What types of food am I allowed to pack and bring into the country with me?
4) Things to do with a 7 year old?

Thank you!!! 
Lisa


----------



## Theiggy (Nov 18, 2018)

LMD said:


> Its been about 14 years since my last trip to Aruba. We are headed there mid December. We are staying at the Marriott Surf Club, will rent a car and will have our 7 year old daughter with us.
> I have a few questions
> 1) I read some where to bring floaties for the lazy river?
> 2) We do like to eat in for a majority of meals. Where is the best place to shop?
> ...



You will love the Surf Club!
1) Yes bring your own tubes they are a little cheaper at home. There is a place to fill the tubes by the towel hut at the pool. A lot of people do leave there tubes when they check out so you can luck out there too!
2) Not sure bc we mostly eat out in Aruba but there a few supermarkets. Superfoods and Lings I think? 
3) This is a big debate on my Aruba FB group. Definitely pack snacks for the 7 year old. I always bring boxes of cereal, goldfish, stuff for the kids to snack on. The debate is whether or not you can bring frozen meat. I don’t know the answer but many do bring it. The food in Aruba is expensive but not off the charts. I think you can buy it there if you don’t want to pack it. 
4) Do a half day trip to DePalm Island. The 7 year old will love the Waterpark. You have breakfast and lunch there (food just ok but included in trip). There is great snorkeling with a lot of fish! Basketball court, bungee jumper, and zip line. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 18, 2018)

LMD said:


> Its been about 14 years since my last trip to Aruba. We are headed there mid December. We are staying at the Marriott Surf Club, will rent a car and will have our 7 year old daughter with us.
> I have a few questions
> 1) I read some where to bring floaties for the lazy river?


You can pack some or they also sell them in the Marketplace. Just expect to pay a premium in the Marketplace.



> 2) We do like to eat in for a majority of meals. Where is the best place to shop?


There is a Superfoods south of the Surf Club that should have everything you need. Others may shop at Ling & Sons. Expect Ling & Sons to have more items like what you would be used to buying in the USA.



> Thank you!!!
> Lisa


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 23, 2018)

You will love the Surf Club and Aruba.  We just came back from our 2nd trip to Surf Club this year, this past Sunday.  We stopped at Super Foods on the way to the resort from the airport.  Well worth doing, even for the extra waiting charge ($25 for 1/2 hour) vs. taking a cab there and back.  Also, if you are arriving earlier than 4pm, you usually can't check into your villa at Surf Club any earlier than 4pm.

We brought our own floats for the Lazy River and the Ocean.  These types (not necessarily this color) are by far the best ones to use....  https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...oat-16nasumrgrtvllstnswe/16nasumrgrtvllstnswe. Get out there today for Black Friday and you should be able to get some good deals, if you can find these seasonal items in stores (Target, 5 Below or even this ad from Dicks).  We usually pay about $5 each but you may have to pay up to $10 if you can find them.  We pack them (out of the box) in our carry one bag and we leave them there.  We usually give them to new arrivals as we leave the beach our last day there (you can tell who they are).  If you want to take a chance, we can probably get 2 or 3 this way yourself, when you arrive.  Many people "pay it forward" with their floats.  

One suggestion for something fun and different to do with a 7 year old is the Butterfly Farm.  Its a short cab ride from the  Surf Club and it is fascinating for the kids.  Literally thousands of butterflies in this large netting enclosed preserve with guided tours and explanations about the transformation of butterflies.  If you are lucky enough, a Butterfly will even land on the small child.  

Have a great time and if you have any specific questions, please don't hesitate to ask or DM me. 
Brian


----------



## mdurette (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi LMD - I just returned from what I will call a split stay between Surf and Ocean club.   We had family between the 2 resorts so we had access to both.   To answer your questions.

1.  Floats - I purchased these:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CETEZ78/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1   They were great - easy to travel with an also easy to tote around the resort/beach.   With that said, every single day there were numerous floats left between the 2 resorts that were left from people that had left.   A quick walk around the pool in the evening or the hallways in the morning and you should find plenty.   What I didn't find "leftover" for use was sand toys...next time I may bring a few.

2.  We shopped at Ling and Sons as they carry a lot of American brands.  Do note when you get to the store area, there is signage for one in the front and one in the back - it is the one in the back you wish to go to.    My kids favorite frozen pancakes were there, I knew they were recalled in the states, but thought maybe these were not since a different country.    Nope, they were on the recall list.   I returned them (and some cheese that didn't taste right) and they didn't give me any issue.   

3.  As for food you can bring in - yes, there is big debate on this (mostly with meat).    I have brought meat and pantry items without issue.

4.  Things to do:   We had many fun filled days of pool and ocean.   We did an island tour last time and saw all the "hot spots" so this time we took two tours that hit a few less popular spots.   My 12 YO liked them both.
Made in Aruba tour:  visited Aruba aloe factory, balashi beer factory, a local artist studio, cigar and rum place.
Animal tour:  visited the Ostrich Farm, Donkey Sanctuary and Philips Animal Garden.    If your kiddo likes to feed animals, I would highly recommend Philips.

We also went to the butterfly farm and the bird sanctuary which are both next to one another.   The bird sanctuary wasn't anything worth rushing too....but it was a great place to stop on the last day on our way to the airport to feed all the turtles and ducks are left over bread.

A couple other thoughts:
1.  SC has ice/water machines by the pool.   Bring insulated cups like Tervis instead of using the plastics cups they provide.
2.  Grocery stores charge for bags - bring some reusable from home or grab a couple from vendors at airport.

I suspect it will not be busy mid December.   I thought it would be very busy Thanksgiving week and was surprised that it wasn't (comparing to a mid April stay).    There were times around 7:30/8:00pm that we were the only people in the lazy river!!


----------



## LMD (Nov 26, 2018)

Thank you so much for all the helpful information!!!


----------



## richontug (Nov 30, 2018)

if you want to eat out, best low cost places are Pizza Bob's and Bingoes


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 2, 2018)

Just got back from our first trip to Aruba.  Traveled with another couple.  Food is island expensive, but not as outrageous as St. John. The strong USD helps.  We spent about $120 at Superfoods and bought: 2 tins of tuna, bread, bagels, cream cheese, sour cream, 4 baking potatoes, 18 eggs, 12 pack of root beer, cranberry juice, 2 bags of lettuce/spinach, bananas, carrots, grapes, mushrooms, 1/2 gallon milk, a small bag of chocolate bar minatures, whole garlic, tomatoes, relish, 2 limes, 2 12-packs of Balashi beer, and some American cheese slices.  At the liquor store spent another $100 on Tito's vodka and 2 bottles of wine. 

Brought food from home in a carry-on sized luggage:  In our soft-sided cooler we put an ice pack and added (frozen) 4 1" thick ribeyes, 1.5 pounds of chicken, 2 sticks of butter.   In the luggage, we brought: 1# of coffee and filters, granola bars, 2 onions, 2 6 oz. bags of tuna, spices for chicken tortilla soup, (salt, pepper, garlic, cumin, chili powder), seasoning for steaks (montreal steak seasoning), can of corn, can of crushed tomatoes, chicken bouillon, small mayo, small mustard, ketchup packets, Hidden Valley Ranch seasoning mix, 2 pounds of bacon, small bag of bacon bits.  

So for breakfast, we had bagels, or breakfast sammies (bacon, egg, cheese on a bagel) or a granola bar.  Our one breakfast out costs us about $40 per couple.  So not worth it because it was basic eggs and potatoes. 
We ate out most lunches as we were out and about most days.  
We ate out a few dinners but had tortilla soup and grilled cheese sandwiches one night and ribeyes with mushrooms, salad, and baked potato another night.  Both of those dinners were pretty much brought from home and we would have easily spent $400 on comparable meals out.  

On the way home, I was able to consolidate luggage and put the carry-on luggage inside its larger sister luggage.

FYI, I use these little cannisters for packing spices. They work really well:   https://www.amazon.com/Houseables-C...=B00TT8ZNVU&psc=1&refRID=SS9H69KWPBDBTDQSKZZN

Beware: Every time I've packed food, I find a note inside my luggage that the TSA searched my luggage.  Never had an issue with what they've found, but just as an FYI, food will probably trigger a search.  I always clearly label what I'm bringing, including the spice jars.


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 4, 2018)

Oh, and please remember to bring your own reusable grocery bags from home.   They've banned stores from using those thin plastic ones that the US grocery stores often provide free of charge.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 4, 2018)

LisaRex said:


> Just got back from our first trip to Aruba.  Traveled with another couple.  Food is island expensive, but not as outrageous as St. John. The strong USD helps.  We spent about $120 at Superfoods and bought: 2 tins of tuna, bread, bagels, cream cheese, sour cream, 4 baking potatoes, 18 eggs, 12 pack of root beer, cranberry juice, 2 bags of lettuce/spinach, bananas, carrots, grapes, mushrooms, 1/2 gallon milk, a small bag of chocolate bar minatures, whole garlic, tomatoes, relish, 2 limes, 2 12-packs of Balashi beer, and some American cheese slices.  At the liquor store spent another $100 on Tito's vodka and 2 bottles of wine.
> 
> Brought food from home in a carry-on sized luggage:  In our soft-sided cooler we put an ice pack and added (frozen) 4 1" thick ribeyes, 1.5 pounds of chicken, 2 sticks of butter.   In the luggage, we brought: 1# of coffee and filters, granola bars, 2 onions, 2 6 oz. bags of tuna, spices for chicken tortilla soup, (salt, pepper, garlic, cumin, chili powder), seasoning for steaks (montreal steak seasoning), can of corn, can of crushed tomatoes, chicken bouillon, small mayo, small mustard, ketchup packets, Hidden Valley Ranch seasoning mix, 2 pounds of bacon, small bag of bacon bits.
> 
> ...



I would have thought ice packs were on the no fly list for carry ons. Do you use the kind that come in a soft plastic pouch (can be easily snipped open) or the hard sided kind?


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 4, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> I would have thought ice packs were on the no fly list for carry ons. Do you use the kind that come in a soft plastic pouch (can be easily snipped open) or the hard sided kind?



Sorry for the confusion.  Even though it's carry-on sized, I don't carry the food onto the plane.  I check it so that it goes into cargo, where it's sub-zero.  I deliberately pack a carry-on sized bag so that it can nest inside its larger sister suitcase on the way home, and thus avoid paying another baggage fee. Hope that makes sense. 

Now you COULD pack all the food in the larger bag (which you check in) and whatever clothes that are displaced into a carry-on (which you carry onto the plane for free), but I find that to be a hassle. Note that I don't bring food just to save money, but also because I've never been able to find good quality beef or chicken on any Caribbean island.  I was actually pleasantly surprised by the meat on Aruba, and would not hesitate to buy it on island if I didn't have the space.  (Didn't price it out, though, so I couldn't tell you how much it was.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2018)

LisaRex said:


> Food is island expensive, but not as outrageous as St. John. The strong USD helps.


The Aruban Florin is pegged to the US$, so I don't think the strong USD matters.



LisaRex said:


> I check it so that it goes into cargo, where it's sub-zero.


Not quite sub zero, otherwise people would end up with a lot of frozen and busted toiletry items. I think they keep it around 45 degrees fahrenheit.


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 9, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> The Aruban Florin is pegged to the US$, so I don't think the strong USD matters.



1US$ = ~1.8 A$.  I consider that to be a strong dollar even if it doesn't fluctuate.  Though I admittedly may not be using the correct terminology. 

Of course, that brings up the point to bring a credit card with no Foreign Exchange fees.


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 9, 2018)

In Aruba right now.  We’ve been using our Visa card that has no foreign exchange fees and then have been told we have to pay in dollars.  At first I was suspicious, but then was told the same in three other places. The rate being used is $1 to 1.75 Aruba florin so it’s pretty close to the official exchange rate.


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 11, 2018)

You mean that you were told to pay in cash dollars?  Or that the bill you received would be issued in USD$ (instead of Aruba$)?  We used our Chase Visa in a lot of places.


----------



## LMD (Dec 15, 2018)

LMD said:


> Its been about 14 years since my last trip to Aruba. We are headed there mid December. We are staying at the Marriott Surf Club, will rent a car and will have our 7 year old daughter with us.
> I have a few questions
> 1) I read some where to bring floaties for the lazy river?
> 2) We do like to eat in for a majority of meals. Where is the best place to shop?
> ...






We are here and loving it! What a view!!


----------



## LMD (Dec 20, 2018)

View from Spyglass 8813


----------



## Theiggy (Dec 20, 2018)

Enjoy!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

